# Pretty girlie-girlie racer wanted for £100...



## User (1 Sep 2010)




----------



## e-rider (1 Sep 2010)

you'll not get much for £100 if anything at all (that's actually worth buying)!


----------



## Davywalnuts (2 Sep 2010)

Hi CoG, 

I've had this same dilema looking for a racing bike for my 12 y/o daughter. What i've decieded to do is go a hybrid route, and then at some stage, convert to drops. 

Its seems a big dearth of anything suitable at that age range with out spending bucket loads.


----------



## e-rider (2 Sep 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Hi CoG,
> 
> I've had this same dilema looking for a racing bike for my 12 y/o daughter. What i've decieded to do is go a hybrid route, and then at some stage, convert to drops.
> 
> Its seems a big dearth of anything suitable at that age range with out spending bucket loads.




You can't simply fit drops on a hydrid bike as the top tube will be far too long! Straight handlebar bikes always have much longer top tubes than drop bar bikes.


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2010)

I'd say look for one of those female raleigh type bikes on fleabay and do it up to a workable condition, perhaps with a touch of pink bar tape or something

eg this or this or this or this or this

You get the idea....I ebayed: girl racer and lady racer....stuff like that!

I'm sure they may need a bit of work - though one or two of those were in new condition. bars might need raising/ a bit more padding for a beginner though


----------



## e-rider (3 Sep 2010)

montage said:


> I'd say look for one of those female raleigh type bikes on fleabay and do it up to a workable condition, perhaps with a touch of pink bar tape or something
> 
> eg this or this or this or this or this
> 
> ...



ALL 5 of your suggestions are childs/girls bikes! 

I assumed the OP was for an adult ladies bike, especially as she is 5'6" tall (that would be a very tall kid).


----------



## montage (3 Sep 2010)

tundragumski said:


> ALL 5 of your suggestions are childs/girls bikes!
> 
> I assumed the OP was for an adult ladies bike, especially as she is 5'6" tall (that would be a very tall kid).




Ok the sizing may be naff for the ones I linked but there are plenty there which are larger! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/dawes-ladies-...0551889507?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item4152321a63


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Sep 2010)

tundragumski said:


> You can't simply fit drops on a hydrid bike as the top tube will be far too long! Straight handlebar bikes always have much longer top tubes than drop bar bikes.



Yeh you can, these compact ones seem fine.

Although she will have to still grow a bit, but thats in the plan anyway as the other issue, the bigger one, is her hand size and strength is not ready yet for road bike sti's and the whole intergrated issue confuses her too.


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Sep 2010)

[QUOTE 1172576"]
Cheers for that. That last link looked a poss. I'll pass it/something similar by her on Monday.

She's 5'5". She's shrunk.

Need to sort her out with a bike.

Told her I'm plugged into the London cyclcing community, and that the word on the street is that CoG is looking for a bike for her, and so all cyclists are scouring for a suitable find.

*My street cred is at stake here!* Plus she'll buy me a couple of beers in the pub as a thank you. 
[/quote]


Sounds like a case of nothing to lose then?! 


Sorry, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## brokenbetty (4 Sep 2010)

If I was allowed to get another bike (and was a few inches taller) I'd be bidding on this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item33608e967c

It's not got drops but it's monumentally, phenomenally, almost biblically girlie - and 21" should be spot on for 5'5". My guess is it'll go for less than £100.

That leaves £50 to convert to drops if you want to, or £50 for her to buy the girlie basket she's going to want as soon as she sees it


----------



## e-rider (4 Sep 2010)

brokenbetty said:


> If I was allowed to get another bike (and was a few inches taller) I'd be bidding on this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item33608e967c
> 
> ...



It certainly looks in good condition for its age but other than that it's a pile of $hit! It should certainly go for under £100 becasue it probably only cost £100 new.


----------



## brokenbetty (4 Sep 2010)

tundragumski said:


> It certainly looks in good condition for its age but other than that it's a pile of $hit! It should certainly go for under £100 becasue it probably only cost £100 new.



She wants a bike to pootle around London at 5mph. What exactly do you think that requires?


----------



## GazK (4 Sep 2010)

Why is it shoot? For the type of cycling the OP described it seems eminently suitable.


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Sep 2010)

Decathlon single speed is £70....


----------



## HaloJ (20 Sep 2010)

What an awful shame to call that Mixtie shoot. Ok it has some awkward components with it's French threaded BB and a few other sizing oddities but it's a wonderful example of a modern classic. Very good condition and really nice to see original cranks and chain guard.

I saw a really nice condition Claud Butler Gran Sport this morning. The owner was very pleased that I recognised it and complimented him on his ride. Mixtie's have a tendancy to get snapped up on ebay though and have seen a resurgence onto the city streets as of late.

Abs


----------



## brokenbetty (22 Sep 2010)

The ebay one went for £100 on the nose 

That surprised me actually, I was really thinking it would go for about £68 but said under £100 just in case. Mixtes are definitely getting popular round London.


----------

